# CopyTrans doesn't see all of my songs



## cazua (Dec 12, 2006)

My PC crashed and what's left of my songs are in my iPhone. So I decided to use CopyTrans to transfer my songs to my PC. However, my iPhone states I have 905 tracks, but reflected as 450 in CopyTrans. Help!


----------

